# Форум на русском языке  > Лечение и защита сайтов от вирусов  >  Две бреши в WordPress позволяют вставлять вредоносный код в публикации

## olejah

Sucuri поделилась подробностями об одной из уязвимостей межсайтового скриптинга (XSS), исправленных на прошлой неделе в WordPress. Брешь может быть очень полезна для злоумышленников в сочетании с другой уязвимостью инъекции контента, которая была использована в реальных атаках.

Версия WordPress 4.7.3, выпущенная 6 марта, исправляет шесть уязвимостей, в том числе три XSS-дыры. Одна из них известна под идентификатором CVE-2017-6817, она была обнаружена исследователем Sucuri Марком Монтпасом (Marc Montpas).

Уязвимость позволяет аутентифицированному злоумышленнику вставлять произвольный JavaScript-код в сообщения, его можно использовать через URL-адреса YouTube и короткие коды (shortcodes). Взломщик с привилегиями участника может использовать недостаток, чтобы запустить бэкдор на целевом сайте.

Поскольку эксплуатация требует, по крайней мере, привилегий участника, уязвимость считается некритичной. Тем не менее, риск гораздо выше в версиях до 4.7.2, что связано с другой уязвимостью, которой они подвержены.

Брешь инъекции контента, также обнаруженная исследователями из Sucuri, используется для удаленного выполнения кода и дефейса веб-страниц. Вместе с XSS-уязвимостью она позволяет удаленному злоумышленнику внедрять вредоносный код JavaScript в сообщения на сайте WordPress.

«Эти две уязвимости в сочетании предоставляют злоумышленникам возможность сохранять код JavaScript в публикациях на сайте. Этот код будет выполнен, когда посетители просмотрят сообщение или когда кто-нибудь попытается отредактировать его из панели инструментов WordPress. Этот вредоносный код может использоваться для создания новых пользователей-администраторов или бэкдора» - объясняет эксперт Sucuri.

----------

Val_Ery

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## alkhimovserzh

ого, даже так

----------

